# OS Alert! OS install mode enabled (How can I change this mode?)



## ONAWHIM (Sep 19, 2009)

Dell Dimension 8400, XP Pro, SP3.

Just recently, each time at start-up I get *"OS Alert! OS install mode enabled"* ...reduced memory.

I enter set-up mode but can't find a way to toggle out of install mode.
Any suggestions?

Many thanks


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/SC1425/en/it/j3350c20.htm


----------



## ONAWHIM (Sep 19, 2009)

Dogg, thanks for the reply, however the corrective actions stated in the link is,

"After the operating system is installed, enter the System Setup program and set the OS Install Mode option to Off. See your User's Guide for details."

As I mentioned in my op I can't find a way to toggle it off, there is no OS install mode option in my set-up.

Although I am the original owner I do not have any original install disks or manual.

Any ideas?


----------



## deleted010511 (Apr 29, 2009)

Go into the bios usually F2, and look for a setting called *OS install mode* it is probably set to on or enabled change setting to off or disabled and now your system will see all the memory Source(s):


----------



## ONAWHIM (Sep 19, 2009)

spike2me, there is no OS install mode in my set-up.

This is why I am posting the problem here.

Is there another way to get out of OS install mode?


----------



## eddie.alvin (Sep 18, 2009)

please check this link :

http://www.dsmelectronics.com/Computers/Dimension™ 8400 Series/syssetup.htm

i hope this will help.



_____________________________________________
Before God we are all equally wise - and equally foolish!!


----------



## ONAWHIM (Sep 19, 2009)

eddie, this does not help.
As I have expressed before, my PC set-up does not have OS set-up mode.

In the bios, under POST BEHAVIOR I have Fastboot, Numlock Key,Post Hot Keys, and Keyboard errors.

There is no option for OS Install Mode. This is my problem, there is no option in the bios to toggle.

Is there another way to do this?


----------



## ONAWHIM (Sep 19, 2009)

*[Unresolved] Re: OS Alert! OS install mode enabled (How can I change this mode?)*

My bios does not have a set-up option for *OS Install Mode*, therefore I cannot disable it.

My issue is unresolved.
Any support would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## deleted010511 (Apr 29, 2009)

This is from Dell

Corrective Actions

Alert! OS Install Mode enabled. Amount of available memory limited to 256MB

The OS Install Mode option in the System Setup program is set to On. This limits the amount of available memory to 256 MB because some operating systems will not complete installation with more than 2 GB of system memory.

After the operating system is installed, enter the System Setup program and set the OS Install Mode option to Off. See your User's Guide for details.

If you can't find it call Dell


----------



## ONAWHIM (Sep 19, 2009)

Thanks for the advice however please read this carefully, I do not have "OS INSTALL MODE" as an option.

This is the problem, It is not there.
Not there, not anywhere in the set-up.

Every response to my query is the same, enter set-up and turn the OS Install Mode option off.

Please understand, there is no OS Install Mode.
Help


----------



## ONAWHIM (Sep 19, 2009)

Help needed. 
Please read the above post before replying.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## ONAWHIM (Sep 19, 2009)

Problem solved, I ordered a Mac.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

You also didn't read all of spike2me's post:

If you can't find it call Dell


And your issue, wasn't that you had a PC, it was that you had a Dell. In any case, Dell is typically very good at assisting users with issues.

Enjoy you Mac.


----------



## arby636 (Jul 13, 2010)

For those like me who searched for a thread specifically like this because your problem was the exact same as ONAWHIM's, here is the solution that I found with no thanks to the internet. I have 4 GB of Ram on my machine, and when I looked at my system info through Windows, it said I have "4 GB (256 MB useable)" for my RAM installed. This RAM was not a new addition to the machine. I've had it for 2 years. This problem was completely random for me. I restarted my machine the yesterday and this happened. I don't know why. I too DO NOT have an OS Install Mode to turn on or off. It is simply NOT THERE. so everywhere I looked, the only solution was naturally, "Go to the BIOS setup and go down the the 'OS Install Mode' and turn it 'OFF'". I am about to tell you a solution I could not find anywhere else on the net that worked instantly, at least for me it did.

Note: My solution is ONLY DESCRIBED FOR VISTA/WIN7. Sorry but I don't have an XP machine to try this on, but the solution COULD BE SIMILAR FOR XP up until a certain point. And sorry all you techies reading this, but I'm gonna have to describe this like I'm talking to a complete computer n00b because you and I both know there are plently of people who don't know how to do this simple step-by-step process if I don't list the steps clearly and vividly.

1. When booting your PC, on the load screen where you would press F2 to get to the BIOS menu, don't press F2. Press F8 instead. This screen will have an option for you to start your PC in "Safe Mode". Select that option so your computer can at least run the Windows Explorer shell. If your computer is anything like mine, Safe Mode is required to do this solution because the regular Windows shell will barely move in normal mode (you can wait an hour for the start menu to open and it never will). Safe Mode is by far the easiest way to complete the following tasks.

2. Go to your start menu, open 'Run' and run "msconfig.exe" or simply "msconfig"

2a. If you do not have the 'Run' option enabled there on the right panel of your start menu, don't fret, for it's in your programs list. Pan to the 'All Programs' list and open to the 'Accessories' folder. The 'Run' program is in there. If the User Account Control asks you for that extra administrative click to open msconfig, click yes.

Note: This is where is gets different when doing this on Windows XP as opposed to Windows Vista and Windows 7. This guide is primarily for Vista/Win7 users. Although, I would imagine the steps on Windows XP are somewhat similar, they are not the exact same, and I do not have an XP machine anymore to walk you through those steps.

3. At the top of the msconfig window, you will see 5 tabs. Click the 'Boot' tab. Next click the 'Avdanced Options...' box.

4. This window will show you many things, but the only things worth taking note of are located at the very top of the window. On the top right of the window is a box labelled "Maximum memory" that can be checked or unchecked. It's probably checked right now and the number listed underneath probably says "256" or some other low number. There are two ways you can go about changing this, which I'll list as steps 4a and 4b.

Note: If the description in step 4 is not in any way similar to what your problem number of RAM is, then this tutorial is not for you and I'm sorry but I don't have a solution for you.

4a. Simply uncheck the box. This should unlimit the RAM that the PC will use and maximize it to the amount actually installed. Press "OK" to close the window, and press "Apply" to close the msconfig window. Restart your computer to make the changes set, and try running it normally. If this doesn't work or if you're paranoid about seeing the raw number of RAM your PC is using, proceed to step 4b.

4b. Leave the box checked. Simply change the number underneath to match that of the RAM you have. 1GB would be "1024" and you can do the rest of the math from there. Note, however, if you put the full number of RAM installed on your PC, when you open this window again it will simply say 0 instead of your number. The 0 is another way of saying "unlimited" to the computer and it will maximize itself to the RAM installed. If you're still paranoid about this though, try just putting in your amount of RAM minus 1. So if you have 2 GB of RAM, enter "2047" instead of "2048". Press "OK" to close the window, and press "Apply" to close the msconfig window. Restart your computer to make the changes set, and try running it normally.

5. If this worked, then congratulations, and I'm glad I could help you. For another tweaking option, go back to that window that you opened in step 3. On the top left of the window, check the "Number of processors" box. Use the menu beneath it to set it to the largest number available. If you're running a dual core processor this will be 2; for quad cores the number is 4. Press "OK" to close the window, and press "Apply" to close the msconfig window. Restart your computer to make the changes set, and try running it normally. If this worked, then your system boot time should be cut literally in half or into a fourth of what it was before.

Thanks for reading this long long long process. I hope it helps a few poor souls who had this same problem I did and ONAWHIM did.

-Peace-


----------



## intelhome (Aug 6, 2010)

I too had this problem and thought I didn't have the OS Install Mode in setup, but if you scroll down below the first page, you'll find it. It isn't clear that there are more parameters below the first page that displays.


----------

